# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Multiplayer games in Windows 8/Windows Phone 8.

## MiXen

Hello.
I writing, because I want create multiplayer game for Windows 8/Windows Phone 8 platform. I heard about proximity api, that can help make game with play thought wi-fi or bluetooth. Can somebody help me out with this problem? Maybe some good documentation or examples?
Thanks for any help.  :Smilie:

----------

